# Fond d'écran time machine



## dekuse (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite récupérer le fond d'écran animé de time machine et le mettre en fond d'écran sur mon bureau. Je sais qu'il est possible de mettre les économiseurs d'écran en fond d'écran avec Onyx par exemple mais je ne vois pas comment récupérer le fond de time machine et dans quel dossier le placer pour y accéder à partir d'Onyx.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2013)

Là pour ton wallpaper


----------



## dumas75 (17 Mars 2013)

Et là d'autres avec Lion:
/System/Library/Frameworks/ScreenSaver.Framework/Versions/A/Resources/DefaultCollections/


----------



## dekuse (18 Mars 2013)

Merci mais ce site ne propose pas le fond d'écran en animé. Enfaite je voudrais avoir ce fond d'écran en version économiseur d'écran (.qtz ou .saver) pour ensuite le mettre en fond d'écran de bureau.


----------

